# Game 67: Nets @ Pacers--03.20.05



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

<center>*
















<font face = "verdana" size=2>New Jersey Nets (30-36) at Indiana Pacers (33-31)
Sunday, 03.20.2005, 3:30 PM EST
Conseco Fieldhouse - Indianapolis, IN
TV: None, Radio: WFAN (660 AM)*
</center>

The Nets and Pacers begin a big home-and-home series Sunday afternoon in Indianapolis. Indiana is likely without Jermaine O'Neal for the remainder of the season, but they have won 4 of their last 5 games, and they have moved up to the 6th spot in the East. Reggie Miller is averaging 27.7 points on 57% shooting in his last 3 games for the Pacers. The Nets have also won 4 of 5 and they are currently 2 1/2 games out of the 8 spot. These teams will meet back in New Jersey on Tuesday night, and again in Indiana on April 13th.

*Previous Meetings:
12.30.04 - Pacers 96, Nets 83*
Jeff Foster - 16 points, 16 rebounds

*Future Meetings:
03.22.05* - in *New Jersey
04.13.05* - in *Indiana*


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes, I get to watch this game on TV  Hopefully we can win this game


----------



## dk92487 (Jan 1, 2005)

the game isnt on tv?


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Huge game for us. With Reggie on fire, I expect the Nets to have Vaughn chase him around the place. Vaughn can stay with him but can he get around the various picks the Pacers throw? I think Kidd and Vaughn may well be spending their whole night chasing Reggie.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

dk92487 said:


> the game isnt on tv?


Nope. It was originally scheduled for ABC, but they dropped it.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Mogriffjr said:


> Huge game for us. With Reggie on fire, I expect the Nets to have Vaughn chase him around the place. Vaughn can stay with him but can he get around the various picks the Pacers throw? I think Kidd and Vaughn may well be spending their whole night chasing Reggie.


I think it may be Kidd that's on him most of the time. Kidd has success guarding those 2s that like coming off screens and letting it fly, like Hamilton and Redd.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

schub said:


> I think it may be Kidd that's on him most of the time. Kidd has success guarding those 2s that like coming off screens and letting it fly, like Hamilton and Redd.


I was thinking that but I also thought that Coach Frank wouldn't want Kidd to be chasing him from the start to save him for offense...he'd probably start on Tinsely who is just as big as Kidd...maybe put Vaughn on him at the start and see what happens from there. I know if it's close, we'll see Kidd on him.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

I better see some of this effect in the thread:

<marquee behavior="slide"> :banana: :banana: :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:: </marquee>

(The image mistake is obviously not a mistake, but intentional!)


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Pacers by 1 1/2:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=150941


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

With O'Neal out, Miller has been putting up CRAZY numbers. Is that a reflection upon his playoff drive and ability (were as O'Neal was taking up scoring chances) or just boosted production on a limited team?

Why is this man retiring anyway?

I hope they start off with Kidd on him.

-Petey


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

schub said:


> Pacers by 1 1/2:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=150941


ok, this is usually a mistake, but not only am i betting here, but on bet365 too.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Someone mentioned tinsley, I didnt know he was back from injury


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

huge gm if we win i have a good feelings that we will win the 8th spot. kidd will be the major key setting vc and kristic for easy pt b/c with out artest vc should do well and with out oneal around the corner kristic should do well
nets 87
pacers 84


----------



## BigThree (Jan 16, 2005)

schub said:


> Nope. It was originally scheduled for ABC, but they dropped it.


Figures.  


Big game, Nets can pull this out...We need Carter and Kidd to be at the top of their game. And please, someone else step up too!


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

thank god for nba league pass :biggrin:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

schub said:


> Pacers by 1 1/2:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=150941


Spread is gone on vegas with updates. We won't update the spread though.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> I was thinking that but I also thought that Coach Frank wouldn't want Kidd to be chasing him from the start to save him for offense...he'd probably start on Tinsely who is just as big as Kidd...maybe put Vaughn on him at the start and see what happens from there. I know if it's close, we'll see Kidd on him.


i dont think tinsley is playing anyway this is a must win vince has to find some way to score over jackson because he has shut down player like lebron and kobe


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> i dont think tinsley is playing anyway this is a must win vince has to find some way to score over jackson because he has shut down player like lebron and kobe


Really?

That is going to make a Jackson - Artest combo of 2-3, very scary in the playoffs, and next year.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Saying it right now... this stinks without the game on TV.

-Petey


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

NJ+VC said:


> thank god for nba league pass :biggrin:


I'm pretty sure it's not on league pass either.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

lebron james scores 56 points but the cavs lose. big game for marshall and rose


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> lebron james scores 56 points but the cavs lose. big game for marshall and rose


Really?

56?

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

im here 
anybody hear about lebron 56 points in a loss hahahaha


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

lets do this!!!


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Come on we have to win this game. 2 games behind 8 seed


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

anybosy listening to or watching the game


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

I just saw the box score. Gooden has 24.
Cavs needs to find out how to distribute the ball. Heck, I don't care.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

We playing some of our former Nets...remember Steven Jackson?? Anthony Johnson? 

this lineup of Jeff Foster, Jackson, Dale Davis, Miller and Johnson is 3-0...hmmm let's break that fellas...


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Please, please, please keep Foster off the offensive boards.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

damm I rather have Dale Davis then Campbell


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

LISTEN TO THE GAME LIVE!

http://www.930whon.com/listen_live.shtml


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Foster just made shoot


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> We playing some of our former Nets...remember Steven Jackson?? Anthony Johnson?
> 
> this lineup of Jeff Foster, Jackson, Dale Davis, Miller and Johnson is 3-0...hmmm let's break that fellas...


stephen jackosn used to be a net?????


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

schub said:


> Please, please, please keep Foster off the offensive boards.


Damn!!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd is on Miller...hmmmm


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> lebron james scores 56 points but the cavs lose. big game for marshall and rose


Just saw 10 rebounds too, his developmental curve is amazing.

-Petey


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Foul on collins


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Jackson just made a shot


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> stephen jackosn used to be a net?????


Yes, we released him. Poor move by Thorn, he showed offensive talent.

But wasn't there mentally on 'D'.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince misses first 2 shots dang i was hopin he dropped 50 to


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

6-0


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

6-2 Collins with rebound


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince 0-3


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Dam 6-2


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Nets settling from too much outside early.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic... takes us 2 and a half minutes to score... great. Collins has a quick foul... great...

Big game, nice to know we are not showing up.

-Petey


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Pacers 8-4


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> vince misses first 2 shots dang i was hopin he dropped 50 to


I was hoping 112 like Petrovic has... 

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Pacers 8
Nets 4


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Nets are 1-7


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

AirJersey15 said:


> LISTEN TO THE GAME LIVE!
> 
> http://www.930whon.com/listen_live.shtml


Thanks for the link! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

can someone please tell me what the f**k are we doing


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

1 for 7 to start. Would be nice to get a couple of fast break opportunuties here.


Kidd hits. 2 for 8.

8-6


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Pacers 8
Nets 6


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

thank god for the link, now i can listen to the game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

8-6 Pacers...

Nets 2-8.

Why are we throwing up so many jumpers?

-Petey


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

8-8


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Pacers 8
Nets 8

KIDD BACK TO BACK FIELD GOALS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Damn Kidd... he always has his foot on the line for that shot.

-Petey


----------



## showstopper496 (Nov 28, 2003)

gppd


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Just heard Duncan is injured


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

AirJersey15 said:


> LISTEN TO THE GAME LIVE!
> 
> http://www.930whon.com/listen_live.shtml


how do we get it to play


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

click on the triangle.

"PLAY"


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

uptown4784 said:


> Just heard Duncan is injured


Really?

-Petey


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

dammit, not on nba league pass 
u click the link, and hit play (the sideways triangle) :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jacksons could be hurt.

-Petey


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Jackson is hurt


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Kidd looking to score early. Capstraw believes he "has that look in his eyes."

Jackson hurt.


----------



## showstopper496 (Nov 28, 2003)

jackosn injured


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vaughn offensive, jackson in pain


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kidd with a jumper, tied 8-8.


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

there we go, we are forcing them to take outside shots... 

 YES!! Jackson holding his ankle.... :clap:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jackson is hurt?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

airjersey is somethin supposed to come up when we click play


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Fred Jones in 
Jackson OUT


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

So where can we download this game?


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Foul by Johnson


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> airjersey is somethin supposed to come up when we click play



its supposed to say Playback in Progress at the bottom


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Anima said:


> Jackson is hurt?


Yeah they called a TO for him.

-Petey


----------



## showstopper496 (Nov 28, 2003)

Jackson going indside


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Jackson is going to locker room


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

VC REBOUND!

Foul on A. Johnson.


KRISTIC MISSED A DUNK... :\


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

"Kerstich" Ugh.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

2 foul on collins


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins with his 2nd, offensive...

WOW.

We need him and Krstic in the lineup.

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

DRIVE IT TO THE BASKET!!!!! dammmmmmmmmmmn offensive foul on collins to the bench.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jones in for jackson vince needs to take over either either reggie will be checkin him thats an advantage for vince reggies old or jones will be checkin vince and hes to small


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Krstic missed a dunk?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

uncly cliffy in for collins


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Foul on Kidd


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AirJersey15 said:


> VC REBOUND!
> 
> Foul on A. Johnson.
> 
> ...


They said he was inbetween a dunk and layup.

-Petey


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Dale Davis Dunk. Time-Out by Nets


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Foul on Collins


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

10-8 with 4+ left?

Wow, if I had a TV I might be going crazy... what a slow game.

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Pacers 10
Nets 8


4:26 left in the 1st


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

So why, again, is this not on TV?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Foul on Kidd


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

New Jersey shooting 27% on 3 of 11 shooting, Pacers are 5 of 15, 33%


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Uconn lost


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Davis slam


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

when vince gets off to a slow atart he seem to get disheartened hasnt taken a shot in since 10 minute mark


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Vince carter just made a shot 10-10


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Vinsanity Ties The Game.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Foul on Krstic


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AH foul on Krstic...

4th team foul.

Man...

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Carter Scores!!


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Kidd got rebound. This game sucks listening on Radio. Vince Carter just made another shot 12-10


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Who is this Southern guy who's throwing in an idiotic comment in every 5 minutes?


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Vc Scored. Nets First Lead Of The Game.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Carter with a basket


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Carter Scores Again


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

two straight from VC.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with another over Jones... out of the post.

They have to play him in the post more. Why did the Nets get away from that?

Jones responded.

-Petey


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

carter again 10-12 nets


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Fred Jones has his first basket, 12-12.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jmk said:


> Who is this Southern guy who's throwing in an idiotic comment in every 5 minutes?


I would guess some court side fan... LOL

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

vc scores again.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Nets 14-12


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Carter with a short jumper.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter is taking over. 3 in a row now. GO CARTER. James had 56 today!!!

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

vc steals.
kidd misses :BADLY:?


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Zoran comes in Kidd to bench


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Zoran is in!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran HEARING!

Much less exciting than a ZORAN SIGHTING!!!

-Petey


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Scalabrine just made a shot


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Carter creates for Veal.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Veal with a basket


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

turnover pacers.

Carter... to scalabrine BANG!

16-6 run by NJ.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Foul on E.Gill ex-net


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

were gonna hit 50 pages :angel:


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Defensive energy seems to be good. Forcing turnovers.


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Vc Rebound.
Planinic Fouled.

Vc In The Last 5 Posesions. 

6 Pts (3 Baskets)
2 Reb
1 Stl
1 Assist.

Vince Misses.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, Carter is really getting involved in everything. Rebounding, scoring, passing... he has the assist to Veal with the 'turn around', now without seeing it, I don't beleive it... LOL.

Foul on Zoran, Nets over the limit.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

NJ leads 16-12


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Foul on Zoran


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince has to start gettin to the hole


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

schub said:


> Defensive energy seems to be good. Forcing turnovers.


Yeah, crazy.

Eddie Gill... LOL So that is where he went after we dumped him.

They love our former players.

16-14, Nets end of the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jones misses at the buzzer, 16-14.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Damn, we have 137 posts already!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd and carter have all but one of our rebounds


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

can't believe we haven't attempted a 3 yet


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

who's starting the second


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson is gimpy, have Carter go at him...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> kidd and carter have all but one of our rebounds


Yeah our bigs have to get involved for us to have a shot, it's gonna be hard for Carter and Kidd to win this one themselves.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

carter, best. scalabrine. planinic, cliffy is starting


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

ok im back... hehe


16-16 11:00 left.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Zoran just made a 3 point shoot


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Zoran with the 3!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Zoran with a 3.

39% behind the arc.

Why doesn't he get more minutes?

-Petey


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

I love it when Zoran gives them some offense off the bench.


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

best... 10 secs left, PLANINIC BANG! 19-16

turnover pacers


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

best with two missed layups


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I hate Violet Palmer.

-Petey


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Zoran just got steal :


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Steal!!!! Again And Planinic Has Two Fts


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Kidd is back in, Carter to bench


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I got 50K on this game, Zoran is my secret weapon.

Oh, you know, I must be blind. They took off his glove the last 2 games. Didnt notice that on TV.

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

5 Pts For Planinic In The Quarter, Nets With Their Biggest Lead Of 5


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

By the way....

Indiana Pacers Game Thread 

:wave:


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Cliffy just made a shoot


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Cliffy! bang


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Damn, Anthony Johnson.

Another former Nets' Player Sighting.

-Petey


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Kidd miss a easy lay-up


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Timeout.

Nets 23
Indiana 20
7:18 Left 2nd Quarter.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

no assists for j-kidd yet!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince needs more stamina if iverson kg kobe and t-mac can play 48 minutes he should be able to


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

going off of what these indiana morons are saying, the nets have missed about 10 layups.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> vince needs more stamina if iverson kg kobe and t-mac can play 48 minutes he should be able to



NO. He got too many surgerys in his legs


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

LETS EMAIL THE GUYS OF THE PACERS RADIO  heheh


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Jason Kidd just made a 3 pointer


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

jkidd for threeeeeeeeee 7pts


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Dale Davis with 6 points


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

7M3 said:


> going off of what these indiana morons are saying, the nets have missed about 10 layups.


i hate when radio play by play announcers are one sided


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

**** Aj.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Johnson with 6 points


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

7M3 said:


> going off of what these indiana morons are saying, the nets have missed about 10 layups.


I'm listening to WFAN, and they have said we have missed 3/4.

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Nets Turnover.

2 pt pacers.

BRING VINCE BACK IN!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AirJersey15 said:


> Nets Turnover.
> 
> 2 pt pacers.
> 
> *BRING VINCE BACK IN!*


Yeah... throw him out there at SF with Zoran and Kidd on the floor.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

can somebodt guard anthony johnson old (expletive
:curse: :curse:


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Jason Kidd made a shoot


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Collins back in


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miller.

Damnit!

-Petey


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

10 shots for Kidd already.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

schub said:


> 10 shots for Kidd already.


He's made half, which is impressive.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince is gettin on my nerves with all these jumpers


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd is 6-12, 13 points.

-Petey


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

never seen Kidd shoot so many shoots


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Petey said:


> He's made half, which is impressive.
> 
> -Petey


13 points, 7 rebounds and *0* assists!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

OT: Duncan is out with an ankle injury

AUBURN HILLS, Mich. (AP) -- San Antonio star Tim Duncan crumpled to the floor with a right ankle injury in the opening minutes of Sunday's game against the Detroit Pistons.

Duncan's ankle turned in gruesome fashion after he scored and landed on Rasheed Wallace's foot under the basket.

He immediately grabbed his right foot as he fell to the floor, where he stayed for a few minutes before being helped off without putting weight on his right foot. Duncan missed two games earlier this month with a sprained right ankle.

Yahoo Sports


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

schub said:


> 13 points, 7 rebounds and *0* assists!


He'll pick up his 10 in the 2nd half.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Or it could be Carter just missing the shots on his passes.

-Petey


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Dunk by Carter gosh I wanted see it


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

That was a sweet alley oop!


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Carter dunk?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh man, Kidd to Carter Alley Oop on a fast break and the game is not on TV.

Krstic draws an offensive foul on Jackson... sweet.

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Beautiful!!!  Vc Alley :d :d


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Jackson dunk


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Nets 38-34


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

schub said:


> That was a sweet alley oop!


LOL... tease.

Jackson with a dunk.

Nets, 38-34.

Odds favored Pacers to start.

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Dont Turn It Over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 38-34

20 Seconds Timeout 
Last Posesion Of The 1st Half.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

It would be nice to get a bucket on this last possession.


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

why is that teams always lose their best players when they face the pistons? duncan, RJ, the entire pacers team.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Foul on Carter


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

YES VINCE CARTER! bank shot  14 points.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how high did carter get on the dunk


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey, 1st foul in 2nd half... I read the Heat didn't have a foul on the Knicks last night until like 4 minutes left in the game... LOL

Shady stuff.

-Petey


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

1.5 seconds left


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> how high did carter get on the dunk


The Radio didn't describe it very well...

No TV remember?

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

jersey ball again. after a pacers turnover.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

38-34, Nets.

Kidd misses.

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Well end of the first half.

what else to say.. when vince and kidd play well... you can see the results.

combined vince and kidd:

13/24 FG

27 Points
12 Rebounds
4 Assists?

Good half... we still need to be m ore aggresive and drive more to the basket.

LETS GO NETS WE NEED THIS WIN! JUST FOCUS ON TODAYS GAME TUESDAY IS FAR FROM NOW  LETS GET THIS WIN!!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

good game by nets so far but we have to get to the line more and we need contributions from others kidd and carter have made 13 of our 17 shots
kidd and carter stats 
27 of 40 points
12 of 18 boards
4 of 9 assists


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

I like what they're doing defensively. 34 points for Indiana in the half. 10 turnovers. Very nice.

Nets seem to be taking a lot of jumpers, though, especially Kidd. Would be good to get more opportunities going towards the basket, and forcing tempo a bit to get a couple of easy baskets on the break.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> good game by nets so far but we have to get to the line more and we need contributions from others kidd and carter have made 13 of our 17 shots
> kidd and carter stats
> 27 of 40 points
> 12 of 18 boards
> 4 of 9 assists


No doubt, that is why the Nets feed Krstic and Collins normally early. Let them get going, and it will force others to respect them freeing room for Carter and Kidd.

But for them to be doing the majority of passing and rebounding?

Not good.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

schub said:


> I like what they're doing defensively. 34 points for Indiana in the half. 9 turnovers. Very nice.
> 
> Nets seem to be taking a lot of jumpers, though, especially Kidd. Would be good to get more opportunities going towards the basket, and forcing tempo a bit to get a couple of easy baskets on the break.


They just said 10 turnovers which lead to 11 points for the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Petey said:


> They just said 10 turnovers which lead to 11 points for the Nets.
> 
> -Petey


Yeah, I was looking at the box. Must be a team turnover in there somewhere.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

decent first half carter 7-13 kidd 6-13 and only 1 assist were up by 6 lets keep our lead


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think I'm going to Sizzler tonight, with my point winnings... and my wallet if we win.

You Schub? LOL.

-Petey


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

sucks when its not on tv!!!!
oh well can imagine :banana: lol


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Petey said:


> I think I'm going to Sizzler tonight, with my point winnings... and my wallet if we win.
> 
> You Schub? LOL.
> 
> -Petey


I'm letting it ride on UConn to win the title!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

schub said:


> I'm letting it ride on UConn to win the title!


WOW, that is a HUGE PAYOUT.

-Petey


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Petey said:


> WOW, that is a HUGE PAYOUT.
> 
> -Petey


Lady Huskies, man. Lady Huskies.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

schub said:


> Lady Huskies, man. Lady Huskies.


I haven't seen Woman NCAA Lines.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

anyone think vince can still score 50 points


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeets Get It Started In Heaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!! Lol


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson hits to start.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:



> anyone think vince can still score 50 points


Yeah, not this game though.

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

42-36 NETS! :banana:


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

2 fouls on Jackson. ( BOTH OFFENSE)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AirJersey15 said:


> 42-36 NETS! :banana:


Krstic 2 in a row.

And got another charge on Jackson.

-Petey


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Nenad off to a nice start in the 3rd. Up 8.


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

kristic baby! again! 


up 8 :banana:


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

How nice would it be to get this thing to 15 or so early in the 3rd?


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

ANOTHER TURNOVER PACERS.

CARTER TOUGH SHOT. BOOK IT.

UP 10. :banana: 

TIMEOUT PACERS.


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

*New Jersey Nets 46*
Indiana Pacers 36

9:52 Left in the 3rd.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

schub said:


> How nice would it be to get this thing to 15 or so early in the 3rd?




Although our shooting is hot and cold. I'd rather be up 15 later...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Vince with a 3.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Vc...3 Baby!!!!


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

<<<< Air Jersey Baby!


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Damn Collins!


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

VAUGH AND 1! :banana:


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

this SOUNDS good lol...Vaughn with the foul and shot..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn to the line for a chance to complete the 3 point play.

Hits.

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

AAAAAAHHH SHUT UP! REGGIE THREE. :curse:


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

3RD foul on D. Davis.


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

TURNOVER #13! :banana:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd sure has missed alot of layups


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

55-44, Nets, 6 left in the 3rd... GO BOYS!!

Vaughn just hit 2 free throws.

I like Vaughn, hope he is with us next year.

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Vaugh fouled.

2 Free Throws coming.

First Free Throw : GOOD
Second Free Throw: GOOD

NETS UP 11.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> kidd sure has missed alot of layups


Yes he does, he is super agressive at times almost forcing the layups.

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Call A Timeout! Work Things Out Again.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd has taken 17 shots


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Jackson with a blocking foul on Krstic stepping in.

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Yes Jackson 3 Fouls
Davis 3 Fouls


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

4 Fouls On Nj
4 Fouls On Ind


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jacksons just picked up a "t".

Haha...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wait, on Miller.

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Technical Foul On Some One... On Reggie. 

Vc Ft. Good.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Vince CARTAH!!!


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Vc Threeeeeee!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with a 3, off Vaughn hand off. See more Vaughn...

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

nets in the penalty


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Dale Davis makes 1 of 2


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

so far so good for nets.. kidd shooting a lil to much but hes picking up his as. and vc doing well 19 pt kristic has 12.. we gotta hold on to this win


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

carter called for travelling


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

23* vc


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with a 3, 5 feet behind the arc answering Johnson's 3.

Back to a 12 point lead.

Nets.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Johnson for 3! somebody stop this guy


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

God Dam Vc Again! 3333333333


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

travelling on steven jackson


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince with 11 points in the period


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AirJersey15 said:


> God Dam Vc Again! 3333333333


VC3 x 3 right now.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince still relyin to much on the jumpshot


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd, 13 points, 9 rebounds, 5 assists.

Carter misses off a Kidd pass... man I want my points.

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Vc Fouled 

Two Free Throws.

Carter First: Good
Carter Second: Good


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

carter at the line...hits the first...., and the second


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

kristic scores, he has 14


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Kristic Bang!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> vince still relyin to much on the jumpshot


Dang he is shooting over 50%, 28pts in 3 quarters and your complaining about him shooting jumpshots, they say if it aint broke dont change it


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Eddie Gill scored the NBA's 8th million point as a Net.

WOW.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

71-59, Nets, 4th quarter coming up.

Come on guys, don't let up, WE NEED THIS ONE!!!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

do you guys think vince and kidd can affird to take the 4th quarter off


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

come on!!!!! lets keep fighting!

12 point lead 12 minutes to go! let's just match them and thats it this quarter.

lets score 25+ pts and we got it! 

LETS GO NETS LETS FINISH STRONG! :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> do you guys think vince and kidd can affird to take the 4th quarter off


No.

You?

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

whos starting the 3rd


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> No.
> 
> You?
> 
> -Petey


definitely not


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Fresh Shot Clock! 


Come On! Smart Passes And Take Good Shots!

Thats It Try To Drive Vince.

... Drived And Missed.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

lets go up by a nice margin and hope we can keep it good job vc and kidd kristic steepin up there gms


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

GOOD DEFENSE! :banana: 
TURNOVER! :curse:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

carter is fouled on the drive


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

first one is.....good
second one is.....good

30 POINTS!!


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Thats What Im Talking About.

Vince Shooting Too.

Vince's 1st: Good (29 Points)
Vince's 2nd: Good (30 Points)


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

1 foul apiece to start the 4th


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

This is what I'm talking about Nets...GIT ER DUN!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince out lets maintain the lead guys


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Best Bang! 2 Points. 16 Points Up Timeout Nets.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

put them to bed now. don't let it get any closer.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Hows Planinic been doing? I just started listening to it on the radio.


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Kidd Another Rebound #10!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

will there be highlights on sc


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Foul #4 On Jackson.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

NJ Grand NJ said:


> Hows Planinic been doing? I just started listening to it on the radio.


So are we, no TV broadcast today.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey is the Radio Broadcasts delayed?

Seems that it's only slighty faster then netcasts... (from ESPN).

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

up 13 you guys think we need vince to finish them off


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Lead down to 13, Franks throws out Carter.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> up 13 you guys think we need vince to finisn them off


Frank does. Carter is back in.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, they just called a 't' on Carter.

He has been picking up a bunch of those as of late.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince with the technical


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

COME ON!!!!! NETS :banana:


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Yesssssssssss!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

So Carter misses a pass from Kidd, gets his own rebound and converts.

They just said they are being very physcial with Carter.

Offensive foul on Krstic.

But playing phyiscial is why I don't want to see RJ came back to early, as it could hurt more than help.

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Offensive Foul On Kristic..?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter 34, spun on Miller, and then hits while getting fouled.



-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Carter...35 pts...EXCELLENT...


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Vince And 1!

Get Of Him! Get Of Him!!!!!!!!! Cant Stop Him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

carter doing well com on guys lets finish it


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

foul on VC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Weird foul on Carter?

Carter is trying to fight back...

Nets over the limit with 5+ left, not good as Miller is a good FT shooter.

Nets up 13, Davis has 1 fta left.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

come on vince drop 40


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd has 7 assists... 3 more Kidd!!! Come on...

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Kristic fouled. 4th on D. Davis 

BOTH TEAMS ON THE PENALTY. :banana:


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Vc 5 More Points Come On.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter has 10 boards.

What are our fowards and bigs doing?

Carter to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

They just said Pacer Fans are leaving... Haha!!!

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Vc Double Double.

37 Points, 10 Rebounds, 3 Assists


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

3 more points for vince


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

somebody please set vince up for 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

When this game is over, I have to say we got a bit lucky. 

Kidd - 11 rebounds.
Carter - 10 rebounds.
Vaugh - 5 rebounds.
Krstic - 5 rebounds.
Collins - 5 rebounds.

When are guards have 2.5 times more rebounds than our bigs?

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

3 Minutes To Go.

New Jersey Up By 12.

Vinsanity Needs 7 Pts For A Season High.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> They just said Pacer Fans are leaving... Haha!!!
> 
> -Petey


i agree


----------



## showstopper496 (Nov 28, 2003)

haha


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*GUYS!!! Listen to the game with us!!!



AirJersey15 said:



LISTEN TO THE GAME LIVE!

http://www.930whon.com/listen_live.shtml

Click to expand...

Click the triangle to play.*

Alot are using it that are out of the WFAN area.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter gave up his shot to Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

LETS GO NJ! :banana:


----------



## showstopper496 (Nov 28, 2003)

krstic!


----------



## showstopper496 (Nov 28, 2003)

jam


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

CARTER DUNKED ON A PUT BACK!!! 39!!!

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

THAT'S ALL FOLKS...Carter with the FINISHER!!!


----------



## showstopper496 (Nov 28, 2003)

reggie


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH PUT BACKKKKKK! 39 :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mogriffjr said:


> THAT'S ALL FOLKS...Carter with the FINISHER!!!


Pacers are only down 9, remeber what they did vs. the Knicks?

1 minute to go...

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

come on vince one more point


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Fred Jones, with a 3, Nets are only up 6 now.

Best to the line, Jackson's 5th foul.

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

wtf!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> come on vince one more point


Not now, we are only up 7, and they are hitting '3's. We need the win, best shot has to take it.

Unless they keep fouling.

-Petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

well is all over. 


VINCE NEEDS 1 POINT FOR A 40 POINT GAME.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

vc time


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd hasnt scored in the second half


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to the line, if he hits, it should be game.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> kidd hasnt scored in the second half


Has his chance now with 2 free throws.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

94-85, Nets, Carter with 39, Krstic with 18, 4 game winning streak!!!

31-36 on the season.

-Petey


----------



## showstopper496 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Carter 39/11 in nets win*

another good game by carter, thats three 30 point games in a row


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm back, besides most of the game what did I miss?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

dang i wanted vince to score 40 but oh well we got the win


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we must win tuesday


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

how far are we out of a playoff spot now?


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Woohoo!
:twave: :djparty: :mob:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> how far are we out of a playoff spot now?


I think 1 and a half at this point.

-Petey


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

nice win again we must win tue vc best player of the gm


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

1.5

AND PHILLY PLAYS DETROIT ON WED.
AND INDIANA PLAYS SAN ANTONIO ON WED.

LETS GO! :banana:


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Woa 24 Pages. Hehe


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Just 3 1/2 games behind 6th seed !!! :clap:


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

AirJersey15 said:


> 1.5
> 
> AND PHILLY PLAYS DETROIT ON WED.
> AND INDIANA PLAYS SAN ANTONIO ON WED.
> ...


TD21 hurt his ankle today, I believe.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Petey said:


> I think 1 and a half at this point.
> 
> -Petey


Not bad at all.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Anima said:


> I'm back, besides most of the game what did I miss?


Link 

You missed the Biggest vBookie PAYOUT so far.

100k for me alone 

-Petey


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Carter 39/11 in nets win*

i feel that nets will make the playoffs for the 8th and if they have a little luck they could get the 7th wich they match up vs pistons well


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Petey said:


> Link
> 
> You missed the Biggest vBookie PAYOUT so far.
> 
> ...


You going to buy a glowing name, or is there something else you're waiting to buy that's soon on the horizon. I just doubled my point total as well.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well Vinsanity lives one again, pretty good game from the team overall. Its good to see the team in winning ways once again


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PetroToZoran said:


> You going to buy a glowing name, or is there something else you're waiting to buy that's soon on the horizon. I just doubled my point total as well.


Waiting.

You?

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Carter 39/11 in nets win*

Miller scores 39 in win against lakers, Vince has 39 to beat pacers, interesting dont ya think. Miller was pretty quiet today and of course Vince was virtually unstoppable. On a side note, I feel bad for Bron scores 56 and still team loses by 16


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Carter 39/11 in nets win*



Hbwoy said:


> Miller scores 39 in win against lakers, Vince has 39 to beat pacers, interesting dont ya think. Miller was pretty quiet today and of course Vince was virtually unstoppable. On a side note, I feel bad for Bron scores 56 and still team loses by 16


When was the last time you saw a scoring creator takes a lot of shots win in NBA? 
And when was the last time Carter dropped 30 but the team losses in Jersey?

Another example of certain player need to take lesser role or he will be getting his at the expense of the team?


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Petey said:


> Link
> 
> You missed the Biggest vBookie PAYOUT so far.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of points.

You may want to bank that. :angel:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Carter 39/11 in nets win*



Hbwoy said:


> On a side note, I feel bad for Bron scores 56 and still team loses by 16


and by 16 you mean 7 :biggrin:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Carter 39/11 in nets win*

Carter is wicked, I've said it all along, where are the clowns that thought he was done?!


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

So where can we download this game?


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Petey said:


> Waiting.
> 
> You?
> 
> -Petey


I've got no choice but to wait. I'm only at about 4700.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

uptown4784 said:


> So where can we download this game?


The game wasn't on TV.

And illegal file-sharing discussion isn't allowed here anyway.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)




----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PetroToZoran said:


> I've got no choice but to wait. I'm only at about 4700.


Apparently it only works in IE, so there is no use cause I use FireFox.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Carter 39/11 in nets win*

Oops did i say loss by 16


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Good game, but this was a hurting Pacers team. The real challenge starts now. On a side note, it was weird not being able to watch the game.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Carter 39/11 in nets win*



John said:


> When was the last time you saw a scoring creator takes a lot of shots win in NBA?
> And when was the last time Carter dropped 30 but the team losses in Jersey?
> 
> Another example of certain player need to take lesser role or he will be getting his at the expense of the team?


oh please.. hate carter too

http://www.nba.com/games/20050104/NJNWAS/boxscore.html
http://www.nba.com/games/20050123/NJNPHO/boxscore.html
http://www.nba.com/games/20050211/SASNJN/boxscore.html
http://www.nba.com/games/20050215/NJNMIN/boxscore.html


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Why the hell is this thread so long??? I've never seen a Nets game thread this long...


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Why the hell is this thread so long??? I've never seen a Nets game thread this long...


There's a slightly longer one from Friday night just a little bit down the page.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

OK....why have Nets game threads recently become very long?


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> OK....why have Nets game threads recently become very long?


Great board, great fans and *GREAT MODS!!!!*


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

schub said:


> Great board, great fans and *GREAT MODS!!!!*


You know how we do...

:wordyo:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

schub said:


> Great board, great fans and *GREAT MODS!!!!*


:cheers:


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

The Nets game threads are now so long because our mods who also post at NJ.com stole all their members and brought them over here. :angel:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PetroToZoran said:


> The Nets game threads are now so long because our mods who also post at NJ.com stole all their members and brought them over here. :angel:


Stole? Stealing is an ugly concept, they came willing to a better product.

-Petey


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Petey said:


> Stole? Stealing is an ugly concept, they came willing to a better product.
> 
> -Petey


I'll drink to that. :cheers:


----------



## NJNetFan (Jun 21, 2004)

I missed this game today. I was in baseball fantasy drafts from 1:00 pm to 6:00 PM not counting all morning preparing for them.


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

lots of ppl today
cause game wasnt on so ppl had updates here


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Petey said:


> Stole? Stealing is an ugly concept, they came willing to a better product.
> 
> -Petey


Definitely didn't "steal". We gave them an alternative, and the other board gave them the reasons to switch.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Carter 39/11 in nets win*

gimme a break... this is what happens when you try.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Carter 39/11 in nets win*



TheRoc5 said:


> i feel that nets will make the playoffs for the 8th and if they have a little luck they could get the 7th wich they match up vs pistons well


uh... no. Last years Nets matched up with the Pistons well. Jason Kidd was still hobbling, but he played better than he is playing now (which is actually saying something), not to mention the Nets having Kittles, Jefferson and Martin as well. This Nets team is no where close to being as good as last years Nets team.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Carter 39/11 in nets win*

I think Carter is a hell of a player, ha can do big things for the nets, with the right supporting cast that is.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Carter 39/11 in nets win*



Drewbs said:


> uh... no. Last years Nets matched up with the Pistons well. Jason Kidd was still hobbling, but he played better than he is playing now (which is actually saying something), not to mention the Nets having Kittles, Jefferson and Martin as well. This Nets team is no where close to being as good as last years Nets team.


RJ had his cast removed, he'll be back for the playoffs.

-Petey


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Carter 39/11 in nets win*

I don't think a lot of people thought he was done, they just thought he was done in Toronto because he didn't care or even try for that matter. He was a terrible player earlier this season with the Raps, but now that he is away from here, he is actually putting forth an effort.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

NEts are 4-0 since zoran been playing more than 10 min


----------

